# Interview Advice



## KentyMac (Jun 16, 2011)

I am flying over soon for an interview for a teaching position at the Petroleum Institute in Abu Dhabi. I was wondering if there is anything special or unique that I should be aware of or prepare for? For example, topics or situations that I might encounter or be asked about?

Also, what would appropriate attire be? I'm scheduled to be there two days and wondered if I should just plan on wearing a full suit or if something more casual such as slacks and a shirt & tie would be fine?

Finally, are there specific questions that I should be asking? I'm am used to interviews in the USA but am unsure what to expect in the UAE.

Thank you!


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

First thing's first...definitely full suit for your interview... = *do not be sloppy*

Secondly they are not very meticulous with behavioural items here but they always love to see the confidence in the tone of your voice specially in your field I am guessing since it will be a teaching(Training) job = *be confident *

3rd and this is very delicate if you can bring samples of your work to the interview that is always a plus and I say delicate because be mindful not to disclose confidential information of your previous employer = *Work Samples*

4th be straight to the point but always carry a positive tone = *no BS*

in general bring a positive attitude do your homework and do not undersell your technical knowhow and previous work experience.

to me those are key points when doing an interview here and some things i look at when I conduct interviews myself so as you notice very similar style as the US and Canada but I just stress those points to you because those to me weight a lot more...good luck


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

do not be sloppy = means be sharp on the interview, your posture better be to the point as body language is also very important...and interviewer can sense if you are not serious or too laid back...

no BS = no Bull ****...people love to BS in an interview sure do not short sell yourself but do not go too over the top as well because 2 things can happen is that you come across like an idiot because u really don't know what you are talking about or you come across too arrogant either ways just watch what you talk about and how you talk about it because you will find certain interviewers like myself will shut you down on contact if I get the sense that you are just pulling my leg...

hope thats clear enough...


----------



## garotinha (Jun 27, 2011)

Good luck!


----------

